# Show me what you use for drenching!



## KellyHM (Jan 16, 2012)

I was going to get a drenching gun this weekend, but this is the only one I could find anywhere in town: http://www.tractorsupply.com/producer-s-pride-reg-budgetline-drench-gun-30ml-pack-of-2-1020069  Seems pretty expensive and not sure if it's the right thing to use.  Anyone have pics/suggestions?


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 16, 2012)

The ten cc version (yellow)  is adequate.  As is the 30 cc (blue) one.  

I finally bought the 50 cc version and bought the luer lock drench tip online from another source.   Tractor supply didn't have it in stock when I was there.   Yes it was pricey, but it made drenching a whole lot easier because I can just squeeze the handle and dose an exact amount into the animals mouth.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 16, 2012)

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product.asp?camid=LIV&pn=0026479

I have a 20 and a 50 and love 'em both.


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 16, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product.asp?camid=LIV&pn=0026479
> 
> I have a 20 and a 50 and love 'em both.


  Much better price!


----------



## elevan (Jan 16, 2012)

I just have a nozzle that I put onto whatever size syringe that I need.  It just screws onto luer lock syringes.

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product.asp?camid=LIV&pn=JI-FA


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 16, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product.asp?camid=LIV&pn=0026479
> 
> I have a 20 and a 50 and love 'em both.


I used this type and liked it very well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 16, 2012)

Add a long teat infusion canula to the end of a syringe.  http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/details/Teat-Infusion-Canula/401-29.html

I have both the drenching syringes like Rolls mentioned and also have the infusion canula when I have smaller amounts to give. Especially for a kid.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 16, 2012)

I ordered the ones that Rolls suggested.


----------

